Ask HN: To what books/articles/tweets/videos/etc are you regularly coming back? - mlejva
======
uptownfunk
Looking at lectures, videos, books, biographies etc of people who inspire me.
I'm not a professional mathematician but people like Ramanujan, Gauss, Euler,
Grothendieck, Langlands, Andre Weil, Terry Tao, Lang, Serre, Harish-Chandra,
etc. I come back to their works thinking one day I'll jump into doing
something more original than my day-to-day job, may be one day I'll bite the
bullet.

Musicians, mostly classical, in western: Rachmaninoff, Wagner, Bach, Brahms,
Liszt, and the musicians that render them Richter, Horowitz, Yo Yo Ma, etc.
Also a lot of indian classical as well. Bhimsen Joshi, Salamat Ali Khan,
Nikhil Banerjee, Ali Akbar Khan. I know this isn't a music thread but
musicians do inspire me and keep me coming back to their works.

Those folks keep me aware that something extraordinary is possible and they
inspire me to strive for it. I delude myself into thinking one day I'll have a
shot at reaching a tiny sliver of their potential..

------
superasn
I don't have bookmarks but to find my favorite articles, I generally like to
search things like "lessons year"[1], "wish i knew"[2], etc on hn search
(algolia).

It really turns up some very nice insightful articles. Try it :)

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=lessons%20year&sort=byPopulari...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=lessons%20year&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

[2]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wish%20i%20knew&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wish%20i%20knew&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

